# '08 SMF GATHERING - Are you SERIOUS???



## peculiarmike (Jan 16, 2008)

The *'08 SMF Smokin' Roundup *will be *June 19, 20, 21, 22 2008*.
We have the site from 6PM Thursday the 19th to 6PM Sunday, the 22nd.

Location is *Thibaut Point Park on Truman Lake, Missouri*
(Thibaut is pronounced "teebo")

Now -

If you, as a SMF member, are *SERIOUS* about attending, and I am talking *REALLY SERIOUS*, send me a PM with your email address. I will email an "Information & Application" form to those *SERIOUS* about attending.
How *SERIOUS* you ask?
There will be an advance *NON-REFUNDABLE *fee to attend which goes to pay for the location fees, regardless of where you stay, camping or motel. Any way you cut it, we have to have a place dedicated to this event.  Any funds left (if any) after paying the rental fees will be used to buy plates, cups, utensils, etc. for the group. Object of the game is to break even, no one is making money off this event. Any other left over funds (if any) will be used to buy items for a give away drawing. 100% payback to the group.
I am also hitting the KC area sporting goods dealers, BBQ stores, Wal-Mart, Bass Pro Shops, Cabelas, etc. begging for items to give away. Hope to come up with some good swag.
The cut-off date for applications will be *May 19, 2008*.
This will give us a close approximation of how many and who will attend. Last year that was a _big_ issue, there were people who had volunteered to cook a meal for the group who backed out at the last minute and some who said they would be there who just failed to show. Makes planning group meals almost impossible.
*I SINCERELY HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF YOU THERE AS POSSIBLE.*
Old & New friends and good eats!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Mike


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great time, wish I could make it


----------



## jmedic25 (Jan 16, 2008)

What would we eat?????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 HA HA


----------



## franco61365 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Mike, can you give us some kind of idea what the plans for each day might be, I find it odd to think your starting the event on a Thursday, and ending on a Saturday instead of Sunday.

I cound not make it down before Friday afternoon, and would not want to miss anything.

Please let us know more!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry I can't make it either. My little one is due in April and with the amount of time I am taking off then I won't be able to get off any in June.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 18, 2008)

The site is reserved from *6PM* Thursday evening, the 19th, to *6PM* Sunday, the 22nd. In reality this gives us full days Friday, Saturday and until 6PM Sunday. That allows anyone arriving Thursday evening to check in *after 6PM*. The check out time is *by 6PM Sunday*.
Last year those attending rolled out early Sunday by choice. The site was left in excellent condition by those attending last year so clean up after the group departed was not a biggie. I would hope that is the case this year also. Regardless, Sunday afternoon will be clean up time as needed.
There are no set plans for each day, other than smoking and preparation of group meals. We will get a menu and list of those cooking and what they are cooking (volunteer basis) set up later as the list of attendees firms up.
There will be a good bit of "around the smoker" time. Generally with "something cool to drink".
There are some things to see and do in the area you might be interested in if you care to get out and about.
You will not miss anything if you arrive Friday, I think that is when most folks will arrive. I plan to be there Thursday evening to do any set up or prep necessary.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 28, 2008)

Trying to keep this in view of everyone. We would really like as many members as possible to attend. Trying to give as much advance notice as possible so plans can be made.


----------



## k5yac (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll have to check my calendar, but I think that is ARRL Field Day weekend.  If not it is the next weekend, which would probably still put me out. Dang! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Truman Lake is great! I remember fishing for for crappie up there when I was a kid. 

Hope for a big turnout! I'll be sure to let ya'll know if we can make it.


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 12, 2008)

Want to keep this in sight so folks know and can make plans.
A good time WILL be had by all!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 16, 2008)

would love to but a long haul from AZ.ya never know might get a hair up the ***& bring tent& smoker


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 17, 2008)

PLEASE, get "a hair" and git on up here! We would LOVE to see you.


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 22, 2008)

Bump it up.


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sure I could learn a thang or 2....however, NEW YORK...wife....2 children.. MO. <---NO chance.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 10, 2008)

Bumping this back up.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 25, 2008)

I wanted to bump this thread back up. 

I have already paid my location fee and I'm hoping I won't be the only person there supporting the SMF Gathering in 2008. 

I know everyone can't make it due to predetermined plans or distance, but it would be great to meet some of the others from the forum. 

Don't worry we're not all ax murderers - but there might be a course in how to sharpen a good axe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope to see as many of you there as possible this year.


----------



## ba_loko (Mar 25, 2008)

Pig, surely you won't be the only one there.  I have every intention of being there, along with my wife.  I truly looking forward to it!


----------



## domn8_ion (Mar 25, 2008)

I know it's a tad early, but will there be Tshirts and such available for online sale this year?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 26, 2008)

I sure hope so. I guess I can always wear my holey t-shirts if we don't. Of course there's always that thong thing - but it doesn't cover much


----------



## domn8_ion (Mar 26, 2008)

Does that make it a holey smokin' T-shirt?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 26, 2008)

hahaha I guess it would. Much easier to think about than a curly pig tail hangin out of an SMF thong... ewwww.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 27, 2008)

maybe or maybe not. I would love to be there, however we are trying to set a family vacation that same week. I wonder what they would think of Mo.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm biased, but I'd say they would like it.
There are some other places and things that are pretty neat for "after the Gathering", or before. Check out Silver Dollar City online.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 27, 2008)

Gonna try to get them "in the works" ASAP!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 27, 2008)

Watch for some pics of the location next week. Ultramag & I are going down there this Saturday to shoot pics and evaluate. 
With all the heavy rain & flooding in the area things might change. We'll see. Truman Lake level comes up fast and the lake spreads. It flooded several campgrounds last year and caused a lot of damage. I think Thibaut Point missed out on that.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 7, 2008)

Bumping this up again.
Looking for SMF folks to attend. Send me your email address and I will send an entry form.
Would like to see as many there as possible. A GOOD TIME WILL BE HAD BY ALL. And you _might_ put on a pound or two.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 7, 2008)

Would love to be there but will be on vacation for a 4 day weekend the one before. Can't swing two in a row. Wish i could 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## craig chamberlain (Apr 7, 2008)

Besides Silver Dollar City check out Branson's web site.I live about 70 miles from Branson and they are very family oriented.There are to many things to list here that family's can do there that's why it's better to google their web site,then you can read about all the things to do there.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 25, 2008)

Trying to keep this visible.
The time draws nigh! This is event is for *YOU*!

*MAY 19 CUTOFF FOR ENTRYS!*


----------

